# Orks/any horde army vs IG punisher tank



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

So my buddy showed my his new IG codex and i did not like what i saw.... a heavy 20 weapon on a punisher tank, that is 150 pts.... If he brings one or possibly two of these i'm looking at losing 30 boys a turn.... Not sure what i'm going to do about this so any suggestions would be nice thanks


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

They're quite a bit more expensive than that, and look at this realistically.

Yes, Heavy 20 is scary looking. BS3 makes that effectively 10 hits at S5. Orks are T4, he's giving you 6 or 7 wounds per tank, that's usually 3 dead boyz if you're using cover like you should be. Woo! 18pts lost! Next turn or the next you nuke him with Power Klaws, since they have the same range as freaking lasguns, and giggle at the cost-efficiency of your mobz.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya, they're worth a fair bit more than 150 points...

Again, BS3 really limits what a punisher can do. If he's using Pask and maybe some sponsons and a heavy stubber, you're looking at 32 BS4 shots coming your way, but at over 250 points that's a large chunk of your opponent's army. 

Just keep your boyz in cover and you'll be fine. That pesky tank will die when you get your power klaws up to it.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Exactly, Lord Murdock.

Also, try not to post specific point costs, GW ninja-lawyers will eat you, although your last attempt was badly off :wink:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You also have to consider all the weapons you can bring against those tanks. YOu have deffkoptas that can make scout moves and position to get twin link rokkit shots at the tanks or a big mek with a shokk attack gun positioned to take a shot in addition to the power klaws you can even have big gun kannons that can wound his tanks on a 6. So if he is crazy to leave those tanks out in the open you should have plenty of things to damage or destroy it.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

TBH, I'd be more worried about pie plates coming down from other russes. While the Punisher is a funny tank, I don't really see it as an effective means of shooting things.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it is kinda scary, but not that scary, sure the 24" range limitation don't matter too much against hordes since there are plenty of targets, but even with triple heavy bolter and stubber theres only gonna be maybe 16 hits, then maybe 10 wounds, some of which you'll get a save against, so maybe 8-9 orks dead from its shooting, Ordnance standing still can get that alone sometimes

if it has Pask in it, then it could be more of a worry, could be about 22-24 hits, maybe 16 wounds so about 12-14 orks dead, but then its allot of points in 1 tank


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be more worried about a Pie Plate Ordnance myself. Insta Kill Nobz, and in a horde, a huge chunk of a unit ripped out, as scatter + horde = no real difference, even with BS3.

I'd also be worreid should a Nova Eradicator get taken. Wound on 2's, and with a 5" Template, that's a hell of a lot of wounds that ignore your armour and can't take even cover saves for. Thankfully, there isn't a specific model out yet (although it's easily converted from the Hellhammer kit if someone made the Baneblade), but it's one to watch out for.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

For not that much more than a punisher (with sponsons and stubber) you can get 3 griffons (3 pie plates with 1 higher strength, that ignore your armour and are more accurate than normal ordnance).

Now if only there was a non-FW model you'd be seeing a lot more of these babies.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ItsPug said:


> Now if only there was a non-FW model you'd be seeing a lot more of these babies.


there is, its just getting your hands on it thats the problem since its OOP


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

thankfully i have 2 of the old griffins, just need a touch up and re-paint. as for the punisher i may use it now and again, just for the hell of it


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I know about the OOP ones its just bloody hard finding one on ebay that doesn't look like it was assembled and painted by a 5 year old.

Was actually putting in my order for Forgeworld there and was looking at the griffon but I ended up just getting autocannon turrets and a few other bits and pieces that I need, and a few basilisks from GFG.

But as soon as I scape the money together I'm so gonna get 3


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to worry, worry about the Eradicator. That will eat Hordes alive.


----------

